# need advice on cost of living Japan



## ramuaushetty

Hello!

I have been offered job in japan yokohama. The offer is like 2400 Yen per hr before tax and social insurance. The agent is getting me accommodation and train transit to work. Utilities i have to pay them. No Medical. I am presently single.
Can any body advice how good the offer with respect to cost of living. Any advice in this regard shall be appreciated.


Cheers,

Ramu


----------



## sachindere

Hi just wanted to check how did you get the offer? Can you pm me the details? I am based in singapore and thinking of moving to japan.
With the rate you quoted up you will get somewhere between 7200 sgd which is good and you should have no problems. Singapore is more expensive than japan and with 7200 you can live comfortably in singapore


----------



## tantan3300

Is it a part time job?


----------



## EvanCarter

At 2400 yen an hour, you should be able to live comfortably, once you've been in the country for a half of a year and dealt with all the extraneous expenses of moving.


----------



## JerryDavid

For comparison, people that work part time as clerks and waiters usually get 1000 yen/hr in Tokyo


----------



## xenocrisis0153

if you're being paid hourly, beware!!!!!! You will probably only be paid when needed, which means you're going to be missing out on holiday pay and other benefits. During the slower months, you can expect your pay to dip a lot, too. 2,400/hr IS actually really good, but you really really need to find out how many hours/week you're going to average.


----------



## larabell

On the other hand... the original post mentioned that the offer might include accommodation. If the new employer is sponsoring the OP's visa and providing a place to live, I'd assume they're expecting some work in return... more than just a few hours a week. And if the offer does include fully paid accommodation but few hours, at least he won't end up on the street (of course, I realize I'm assuming details that haven't yet been confirmed).

Moreover, once in Japan, it will be easier to look for another gig should that one turn out to not be the ideal it first seemed. Anyone who hangs out here for a while or reads the archives should know that, for most people, just making it over on a real working visa is a battle.

If the offer really does include housing and visa sponsorship, I'd go for it.


----------



## xenocrisis0153

ramuaushetty said:


> The agent is getting me accommodation and train transit to work.





larabell said:


> On the other hand... the original post mentioned that the offer might include accommodation.


Depends then. Does it mean the employer is PROVIDING the accommodation, as in, it's part of the salary and thus no rent needs to be paid. Or, does it mean the employer has simply ARRANGED the accommodation, as in, Ramuaushetty will still be responsible for paying the rent. Another detail that needs to be worked out before accepting.


----------

